# Help...I'm an idiot



## Alix (May 10, 2004)

OK folks, I need some help. I was making custard in my Visions cookware (for those not familiar it is glass corning ware stuff) and I ran off to answer the phone and burned the beegeebers out of the custard. Nasty! The trouble is...I cannot get the blackened stuff off the bottom of my pot. It is welded on there. I have tried baking soda, vinegar...mixing the two...heating it up...plain old elbow grease...it is not budging. Does anyone have any ideas on how to remove this crud or should I just bite the bullet and buy a new pot?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 10, 2004)

Yikes.....
I would soak it for a day in water and some rubbing alcohol. After scrubbing.... if it doesnt come off then I would toss it. Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Barbara L (May 10, 2004)

Alix,

It must really be stuck on there!  Usually boiling a pan with a lot of baking soda will work.  Try soaking it in vinegar for a few days.

Another thought--if all else fails, try oven cleaner.  That stuff pretty much eats off anything, and I don't think it should hurt the glass.  And if you are going to end up tossing it anyway, it couldn't hurt to try it.  Just wash it very well when you are done!!!

 Barbara


----------



## Alix (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for the tip with the oven cleaner. I think I will give it a try. Couldn't hurt. I have done about everything else. I will try the rubbing alcohol first and if that doesn't work Easy Off here I come. Thanks you guys.


----------



## Dina (Jun 1, 2004)

Alix,

I use Easy Off for those nasty cookware stains.  Of course, I wouldn't use it on my Calphalon pots, but have used it on my Pirex and Corning bakeware and it works like a charm.  Spray it on for 30 minutes to one hour and scrub it off with your dish sponge, or whatever you use to scrub the dishes with.

Dina


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 1, 2004)

*Dawn Power stuff*

Try that Dawn power stuff. I used it on some pans not long ago and it worked pretty good. I've never tried it on corningware though so I can't guarantee that it will work. Good luck!


----------



## Alix (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks all...I should post and tell you that the oven cleaner didn't work. I was unwilling to toss my favourite pot though so I just scrubbed the bejeebees out of it with some steel wool. I will NEVER leave custard alone again!


----------



## Dina (Jun 2, 2004)

Dear Alix,

Did you use a double boiler method for the custard?  I always put a large baking pan filled halfway with boiling water to keep the custard (flan) from burning.  The steam does all the work in cooking the custard.  I bake mine at a low temperature (325-350 degrees) for 45 minutes to an hour, depending on the size of the custard too.

Good luck on removing those nasty stains.

Dina


----------

